
Ask HN: Will headphone jacks return in 2019? - niuzeta
My trusty Pixel XL (bought in 2017) is still reliable, but the security updates will stop later this year[1]. Is there any hope for us that prefer headphone jack and the &quot;pure android&quot; experience a.k.a. Nexus&#x2F;Pixel lineup? Is there any hope that we see? Is this one of the inevitable wave of change that we&#x27;ll be swept by?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;pixelphone&#x2F;answer&#x2F;4457705?hl=en
======
ohiovr
I found it interesting that my latest issue iPad has a headphone jack. Not all
departments have the same courage it seems and I’m glad for that.

